# **** Another Candle ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its that time of year again to stick another candle on the cake for the old fella---- (youngdon).

Happy birthday Don.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hmmm........... wonder if I could get de gubernmint to fund my study on wether or not dons cake is contributing to global warming????????????????

HAPPY birthday don! here's to many more!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy birthday don


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holly smokes young fella, a fast year, many more to go, Happy Birthday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you ! I appreciate it. M my


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Don

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, he's still Young Don.

Happy, happy, my friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Fred and Glen.

Forever young !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The wife told me she wanted me to purchase a new gun for my birthday. And Did I have anything in mind. ( she knows not to just go buy one) so off to the LGS we went. I've had my eye on a Sig P320X carry for a few months now, I really like most Sigs. So while we're there and in gently fondling the 320 she says " what about that other brown one( CZ P10F also a 9mm) so the clerk gets it hands it to me, I like it. It feels good. I'm not sure if I like it as much as the Sig I tell her. It is a tad narrower and has a longer barrel but I'm still thinking about the Sig. she says if you can't make up your mind why don't we just buy them both.......

Do I really need to finish this story ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I love my CZs

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh My God !! Heaven .


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Don. I think you deserve both!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Barry. Honestly, I’m not sure I deserve either. But I’ll keep them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also ordered a Muddy River Tactical leather holster for the Sig. He doesn't make one for the CZ 
It's an inside the waistband, the leather is soft and it's guarantee for life. I have a few others made by them, family owned in Missouri. When you call, he's also online, you're going to speak to the owner or his wife.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The good stuff. At least they won't take up much space in the safe. Heck, you could have been puzzled over a few more. But, maybe next time. Start practicing that puzzling look.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I may have to change the combination to it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Thank you Barry. Honestly, I'm not sure I deserve either. But I'll keep them.


that's why you deserve them!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> that's why you deserve them!


Thank you !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Don!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Don, been busy and havent checked the " cabin " ...Im guessing it was a day from the comments ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Cam and Wayne.

It's been a week long extravaganza. It all started a week ago Saturday. Deb( my wife for those of you who don't know ) doesn't usually get home from work until 6:30 or so if all goes well balancing the days credit card and cash. So she asked where I'd like to have dinner out on Saturday. She named off a few of my favorite places and I chose Carrabbas. Long story made short we got there at 7:15 for our reservation, as we checked in at the hostess podium I scanned the dining room and realized I had been set up. There gathered around a series of tables were some of our closest friends. She got me, I had no clue. I was surprised and had a really nice time. To bad you weren't there.


----------

